# obligation de reconnexion au compte iCloud après chaque extinction de mon Macbook Air



## Tramoun (28 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Voilà deux semaines (depuis que j’ai fait la mise à jour HighSierra en fait) que je suis confronté à un problème récurrent : à chaque fois que je rallume mon Macbook Air, je suis obligé de me reconnecter à iCloud.
Il y aurait apparement un problème avec le mot de passe de mon compte (que j’ai déjà changé à deux reprises, sans effet).
Sinon, j’ai bien vérifié : tout est en ordre dans les paramètres (adresse email de récupération validée…).
La seule chose qui est désactivée c’est l’« identification à deux facteurs » (qui, de toute façon, ne marche pas : le numéro de validation envoyé par sms est systématiquement faux chez moi).

Chose importante : une fois la déconnexion faite, iCloud marche normalement.


Merci d’avance,


----------



## Tramoun (28 Décembre 2017)

EDIT : J'ai posté dans deux rubriques différentes, ne sachant pas vraiment où est-ce qu'il était le plus judicieux d'indiquer mon problème (lien vers l'autre poste : https://forums.macg.co/threads/oblige-de-me-reconnecter-systematiquement-a-icloud.1300182/ )

Ci-joint des photos


----------

